# Lumps under my female's nipples ( female dog )



## DukDog

I am not used to having an intact female, so here is my question. I let her go through her first heat cycle before I have her spayed. Now that she is over her cycle, I am noticing a hard tissue about the size of a quarter under her back couple of nipples on each side. I am just wondering is this swelling? Is she just going through changes? I am just concerned as these seem to be a hard tissue and just wondering if this is normal after a heat cycle. By the way she is about two weeks from being 1 year old. Thanks


----------



## Renee P.

What do you mean by "over her cycle"? 

They can get a little swollen, like they are ready to lactate, after they ovulate. The swelling will be symmetrical (both sides) and more conspicuous in the pair of nipples nearest the vulva and less conspicuous in the pair of nipples at the top of the chest. This swelling might last 2 months.

"Hard" does not sound right. It should not be red or sore, either.


----------



## Tony Marshall

I had a female with similar lumps and it was mastitis.


----------



## DukDog

Mitty, by over her cycle, I meant over her heat cycle. The swelling is symetrical and definately more noticable on last pair near the vulva. It does look like she is getting ready to lactate. Hopefully that is all it is is swelling. Thanks


----------



## Renee P.

Tony Marshall said:


> I had a female with similar lumps and it was mastitis.


Did she get this after being in season, or after a litter of pups?


----------



## MooseGooser

This dog I have now is the first Female I have had that still has all her parts.
She was relativly late with her first heat.

After her heat was over.. her nipples REALLY grew!! I mean it was embarrasing!! I looked into a doggie bra!!b(No luck,, strange looks when I asked)

I even embarrassed myself further by calling and askin my vet!!

He told me perfectly normal,, and the fact that she is in very good sape,, and lean,, they will "show"more (swelling)

If you decide to search fer a doggie Bra,, and you is successful,, I would be very interested..

I mean REALLY,,, this dogs gotta rack!

And she is a true bitch also... not the most friendly to the boys!

I would think however,, if your dogs boobies have a hard mass,, I would take her to the vet,, just to be safe BUT,,, he will prolly laugh at you!

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

I thought also,,she might have snuck off and got pregnant!!!! (Impossible,, but would been just Goosers luck)


So,,, I sat her down and had that "Talk" with her..... She burped!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Check with your vet, to be sure all is okay.


----------



## Renee P.

Hey Gooser! Does Flinch still have the rack? Maybe you can give them a feel :shock: and report back to the OP. 

I never felt mine up so actually I have no idea how hard they get! :razz:


----------



## Julie R.

Two of my CBR females regularly have very obvious false pregnancies, to the point of nesting and dripping milk. According to the very good repro. vet we use, all female dogs' bodies prepare for pregnancy, whether or not they're bred on their cycle. Some just have more obvious outward signs than others. If your female cycled 2 mos. ago you may just have one that shows more obvious signs than others.


----------



## Tony Marshall

mitty said:


> Did she get this after being in season, or after a litter of pups?


This particular case was after a litter of pups but vet said that it could happen at any time when the duct has a problem.


----------



## MooseGooser

mitty said:


> Hey Gooser! Does Flinch still have the rack? Maybe you can give them a feel :shock: and report back to the OP.
> 
> I never felt mine up so actually I have no idea how hard they get! :razz:



Her heat has been over for some time now. prolly a couple a months. She still seems noticibly swollen, and very different looking than before the heat.

She seems also to a bit more onthe bitchy side also...

I think I do truly own a Diva!

I love her though..

seems to be a theme with me,, as far as loving.......bitchy.......Divas.......

Next life regards:

Gooser


----------



## DukDog

Thank you for all the replies. Sounds like this is normal. I'll keep an eye on it.


----------

